# bruise remedies?



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Muay Thai Boxing Liniment:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ON8ZN6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Sadly that^ isn't going to arrive in time for Friday


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Heat the first 24 hours then use ice. Analgesic gel works great for pain if you have it. 

For swelling; walk it out. Worst thing to do is "rest" and let the swelling increase. 

Recently got tossed by my horse too; banged up my head (through the helmet!) and right rear and even right foot. Walked as good as I could the first day for two hour stretch then in the car with the heated seats for a 20 minute drive then back walking for another two hours. 

Foot was almost normal next morning...no swelling and just a little tender. Rear end needed a couple days of walking to repair but 15 hours at work yesterday solved that problem! 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Heat, I can do. I use heat packs to help mitigate my migraine problems, my bad knee, my bad shoulder... I just have to find the bloody things >.>

I wasn't thrown, I was pulling bell boots on and she got spooked. I'm okay, she's completely fine, but I'm acutely aware it could have been much, much worse


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

For swelling, just remember RICE. Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Others have good suggestions, and peppermint oil is great for soreness, just make sure you DILUTE it plenty. Used straight, it WILL blister you, so be careful if you've never used it


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks all 

It's worse to touch today but easier to stand/walk on, so I'm hopeful that tomorrow I'll be okay


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Agree withe Jaydee over the bath and arnica or witch hazel. Just keep moving, might hurt to start but eases off the more you move


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Easy to get home remedy. Some people swear by eating fresh pineapple if you don't have arnica. Same ingredient I hear. At the very least, it tastes good....


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Never heard of that one Reining! 

I will get bruises thatnare black and blue and cannot tell you how I did them but, any 'real' owie ones take weeks to appear. 

I have an ultra machine and that disperses bruises faster then anything. I had a bruise from a foal nip on my upper arm. It wasn't anything to worry about but I had a wedding tomgo to and it would be very noticeable. I used the machine on it, just sat watching TV whilst rubbing the head over the bruise. When I finished, just 5 mins, the bruise was nearly gone. It had been that light blue to start and what was left was yellow.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Work was great. Knocking it on tables/chairs/people wasn't great :lol: but walking was absolutely fine. Thank god. I think the epsom salt bath did the trick 

Nice and colourful though - this photo doesn't even pick up most of the shades it went. Also that is not a freckle/mole, that is bruise.


----------

